# Happy Ending to our Kansas Case



## Marty (Sep 29, 2010)

All the horses and ponies we took in are doing very well in their foster homes. Some have a pretty low body score but have already gained weight. The little frail one who was starved beyone belief known as "Pea Eye" now called Rocky is the one we didn't think was going to survive, but he is now thriving. They have all already been seen by the vet and every one of them is going to turn around and make someone very nice pets. We already have inquiries for some to be adopted, and one named "Bernie" has already been adopted by his foster mother for her little boy who is crazy about him. That's one reason why even though we may tear our hair out from time to time at these abuse cases, at the end of the day, we get to smile and rest easy. This is an update that was in the newspaper.

http://www.examiner.com/pet-rescue-in-wichita/64-horses-21-days-and-the-coffey-county-horses-all-have-a-happy-ending


----------



## SilverDollar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great news!




Thanks for the update Marty. You're all angels for helping these wee ones.


----------

